# Favourite Cat? :3



## Lovebat

So out of the cat villagers, which is your favourite?
Mine is Kiki...because I love black cats.
This can include special characters, like Katie. :3


----------



## coffee-cream

I love Rosie and Kiki. Soo cute!


----------



## supercataleena

My favorite cat is Tabby. She is really cute and always happy.


----------



## Arlo

Tangy!


----------



## Zireael

I really love Lolly, though I've never had her in my town. She's a cute tabby, and one of my current kitties irl is a tabby, plus the girl we had before him was also a tabby. I just love their markings, so beautiful.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Punchy! ^u^


----------



## abbydoll

Tangy, she's been in sooo many of my towns. ◠‿◠


----------



## jennihen

Tangy is an old friend and has been in several of my towns, but I can't resist Merry's derpy smile. She's a new dreamie I've been hunting for! I currently have Rosie in my village, and she's the sweetest!


----------



## baileyanne94

I will always be torn between Kid Cat and Rosie. They've always had my back so-to-speak...they're my favorite villagers and the Kid Cat and Rosie I have, I have had in all my towns even after resetting. They are both so cute and awesome, I've never wanted another jock besides Kid Cat and I'd never wanna get rid of Rosie, either. I even had a tiny keychain of her a couple years ago, shame it broke...
Following closely behind them is Punchy. Punchy doesn't need much of an explanation...just look at him.


----------



## Flare

Kid Cat :3.


----------



## BronzeElf

<- bob


----------



## Frostbite2002

My oldest favourite of any villager, Tangy the adorable peppy cat! Her design is just so cute and fits her personality type, and it's unique so that's a bonus! I've had this citrus cat is so many of my towns throughout the different games and she is always such a good neighbour to have! ^_^ (I wonder if you can tell that I love tangy by anything else... Totally not my avatar or anything!)


----------



## Alyx

My favorite kitty in this entire game has definitely got to be Felicity! Oohh she's so cute!


----------



## fenris

I've had Lolly in several iterations of Matcha, and I love her so much.  She's such a sweetheart, and her design is absolutely precious!


----------



## ashlif

Bob!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Bob!!! [2]


----------



## Turbo

I adore Kid Cat. He's the cat's pyjamas, so to speak.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Ankha and Bob


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

TBH, Katt. She always gets so much hate, and I dunno why. I think she's cute  .


----------



## nostalgibra

Monique is one of all-time favorite snooties. She's just so classy and sassy.


----------



## Blixin

Ankha! <3


----------



## Turbo

Carly said:


> TBH, Katt. She always gets so much hate, and I dunno why. I think she's cute  .



People don't like Katt? That's a bummer. She was my best friend during her stay in Liberty, was really sad to see her leave.
(but then she moved to my other town so I never really lost her hehehehehe)

Kabuki was another favorite of mine in previous incarnations of the game.


----------



## Blueskyy

I've had all except Felicity and Rosie. I think mine is Kitty. Just because she gets ignored but I appreciate her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I didn't have Katt or that one ugly tabby cat either


----------



## Rabirin

My favourite cat is Moe. He looks like such a scaredy cat and I think it's adorable. I also love his design, he doesn't get much love but I think he's cute in his own way. My sister had him in one of her wild world towns once and he was such a sweetheart to her. I won't lie though, the cat models in game aren't my favourite and I don't any cat villagers for that reason but I don't mind them.

Special mentions are Katt and Kitty, Moe was just the first that came to mind. But i'm definitely fond of Katt. She's one of my favourite villagers in game, actually.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Kabuki <3 <3 <3 he deserves lots of love


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really like most of them a lot, but I have to say Kiki because I love black cats!


----------



## hamster

kabuki, ankha, katt, kiki
i think katt deserves more love, poor lil thing


----------



## Crysta1Gamer

I like Lolly and Rosie, but if I had to choose one currently in my town I would choose Tom.


----------



## Kapriznyy

Lolly and Rosie are both super adorable. I remember liking Blanca back in the day too.


----------



## Nena

Rudy


----------



## Mayor Kera

Lolly and Rosie. I lucked out and got Lolly in my campsite today, so she'll be moving in soon! I already had Rosie. c:


----------



## NiftyBowtoid

Never had many cats, but Bob was always pretty chill. Him and Mitzi are probably my favorites.


----------



## CloverCoin

Oh no this is such a hard one.. Uhmm.. Okay...

I love how Felicity looks! Lolly is too cute to handle. I adore Mitzi from previous towns I was in with her. My gosh I have the biggest soft spot for Rosie but I assume that's because I loved her so much in the movie.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Stinky :')
Bob is a close second tho.


----------



## Buttonsy

Felicity or Kiki!


----------



## Cheren

Actually, before Hazel, I considered Kid Cat to be my favorite villager.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I know people consider him overrated, but my all-time favourite is Bob. I made a detailed explanation at this page: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?397068-Who-is-your-favorite-Villager/page3. Majority of my favourite characters are also cats and here's a list and why in no order (excluding Punchy, he's really cool though I've never met him):

Tangy: Appeared in both of my GCN towns and is currently in my New Leaf town. She is one of my dream villagers and she has a unique design.

Rosie: Really cute cat who appeared in my second GCN town. She also appeared in the movie (which was excellent) and was one of my favourite characters in it. I personally prefer her movie design over her game design more though, given the better looking eyes. As of the time I posted this, I had a signature that features Rosie from the movie. I slightly prefer her over Tangy, but not by that much.

Mitzi: My first ever normal villager in both of my GCN towns. She is my favourite normal villager and she was my favourite character before I knew more about Bob. I remember when she told me to plant flowers around her house and those flowers are still there (I don't plan on getting rid of them). She did move out of my second town however she eventually moved back in, on the same spot too.

Rover: I can't decide if Rover or Tom Nook is my favourite special NPC. Whatever. I think Rover is slightly underrated, yes a lot of people like him but whenever a big YouTuber plays an Animal Crossing game they always seem to hate on Rover and I feel bad for him. He's not a stalker, he's just a train (and maybe bus) enthusiast. There's a reason why I don't like Wild World as much as the other games: Rover barely appears in it. He only appears when at the Roost or setting up multiplayer from what I've heard. Had he been given a bigger role, he could've appeared in the movie (as it was based on Wild World) and that would've been awesome. One day I hope he will become a smug or lazy villager, even though I'd probably want Bob as my lazy villager more unless I move out another villager type.


----------



## Schaf

My favorite cat villager is definitely Punchy. I love black cats and I love that he is a lazy villager as well as that he reminds me of my own, in real life cat a whole lot. Except less dopey.


----------



## opalskiies

Kid Cat!


----------



## Mimikyu

I have so many faves
Right now, my fave Rudy


----------



## hamster

katt, ankha & kabuki


----------



## GreenLeaf

Felyne is cutest cat villager I've ever seen the whole story of AC


----------



## lykkelille

Felyne and Lolly!


----------



## Orieii

1. Kid Cat (A must have for me <3 but I recently moved him out)
2. Merry
3. Rosie
4. Kiki
5. Punchy
<3 


They're all so dear to me  <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, right! I forgot about Felyne;; I adore him too


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

I forgot to mention that Felyne, Kid Cat, Kiki and Moe are pretty sweet too. Though they aren't my favourites. Stinky is OK in my opinion, but what is said on his e-reader card and his... erm... 'hat' kinda gross me out. My least favourite cat is Monique. I don't know I just don't like her (maybe it has something to do with her once being in my GCN towns and was really mean to me?). As for Blanca, I don't really have a care for her probably due to the fact that I've never met her.


----------



## Pullunda

I really like Felicity and Merry the most. I love natural colours and both of them look really adorable. I am very surprised many people haven't mentioned Mitzi yet, she is maybe not the best but I really like her color scheme. She is definitely one of the more interesting looking cats in my opinion.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Pullunda said:


> I really like Felicity and Merry the most. I love natural colours and both of them look really adorable. I am very surprised many people haven't mentioned Mitzi yet, she is maybe not the best but I really like her color scheme. She is definitely one of the more interesting looking cats in my opinion.



I think I mentioned Mitzi in one of my posts. She is one of my favourites (my favourite normal villager) and she's got a really cool colour scheme as you just said.


----------



## Kapriznyy

I never thought I'd say this, but Rudy. I always thought his design was a little too harsh in-game - the way his face is colored never sat right with me, seemed to come on too strong if that makes sense. He as a villager has grown on me over the past couple weeks though and I'm even more surprised because he's my least favorite personality type as well, being a jock. He's one of my OG villagers in this town so the day I started it I was thinking he was gonna be replaced one day but I don't think I'd be able to do it now


----------



## Dolphishy

Right now I'm a big fan of Felicity, she is just adorable! and I love the backyard theme of her house.


----------



## Balverine

Rudy and Kiki!


----------



## FruityLogic

Sorry this isn't very original, but Bob and Tangy (both I still have in my Wild World towns). I also have Kabuki and Kiki!


----------



## Halloqueen

My favorite Cat villager is Ankha. She was one of my first New Leaf villagers and she's still living in one of my towns. I love her ancient Egyptian design, she fits well with Lucky, and she has given me a throne in the past. She is overall a great villager, in my opinion.

I also quite like Bob, Kabuki, and Olivia. I'm also a fan of Kid Kat, Kiki, and Kitty, but I like them just a little less than the other three I just mentioned.

I will say though that if Pierre were still in the games, he might be a contender for favorite next to Ankha since he's a clown/mime and two of my other favorite villagers are Marcel and Pietro. Pierre fit right in with them.

The Cat species is pretty strong as far as my personal tastes are concerned.


----------



## Peapod

hhhh.... that's really hard. Honestly it'd be easier to pick who I DON'T like, but. Hmm.

If I really had to choose, I guess my fave cat would be...

...Blanca. ;3c


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

(I know I already posted before but whatevs)
Favourite cat villager: Bob
Favourite special character cat: Rover.


----------



## Mars Adept

This is so hard since most of the cats are amazing.

The special cats are cool though. Taking Katie to a new town is pretty fun.


----------



## Frozenmorningstar

Ankha and Punchy.


----------



## LadyRainb

Kiki! 2 years ago my sister got a black kitten! We couldn't think of a good name... Naming something is always so hard!
So, anyways... We named her Kiki, after Animal Crossing Kiki and Kiki's Delivery Service. 

Kiki is (hopefully!) still in our Gamecube Animal Crossing.


----------



## xara

tangy, rudy and kiki are beautiful little creatures <3


----------



## Kalle

My favorite is Bob. I think it not only has to do with his personality, but also the fact that he was the first villager I ever met in an AC game. He was my first "buddy" in the series, I suppose. My favorite special cat would have to be Rover. I also quite like Mitzi, though I haven't met all of the cat villagers yet.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Puncy is my favorite next to Olivia.
I'll never understand the Bob thing because I kinda hate Bob, lol. To each their own.


----------



## Crowe F.

Tangy and Olivia!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

it _was_ felicity lol. but well, now it's merry.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> I'll never understand the Bob thing because I kinda hate Bob, lol.



How dare you!

Just kidding.


----------



## AkiBear

Lolly! I love her so much that I bought her amiibo card off eBay, lol.


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok mine is Rudy, Lolly, and Kitty. Nobody picks Kitty but I do.


----------



## Tobia

Bob


----------



## TheMisaMisa

Rosie, she was in my very first WW town.


----------



## eastwest

Rudy!


----------



## hulaburger

Lolly is everything I ever wanted


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Definitely Rover, but non NPC probably Bob, Olivia, or Lolly!


----------



## Lululand

Torn between Olivia and Purrl... though I think I'll go with Purrl because I really dislike Olivia's house exterior, even though she's slightly cuter


----------



## maowra

Ankha!! Though Lolly and Rosie are close a second/third....


----------



## Hom-Dai

Lolly and Rudy <3


----------



## aschton

kiki (which just moved into my town recently! yay!) and tangy


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute

Bob seems really overrated but that doesn't stop me to love him to death!!


----------



## ChocoMagii

Tangy ^w^


----------



## ZoeNeko

Rosie <3


----------



## Lovebuggyxo

Anhka and rosie.


----------



## Soraru

Punchy! I love Punchy!


----------



## MelbaBear

Felyne!


----------



## Flare

Rosie!
First Peppy ever.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Merry's my favorite. I also really like Rudy.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Rosie, Kid Cat, and Lolly


----------



## opalskiies

Kid Cat is definitely my favourite! He's one of the only jocks I like, honestly. He's so cute.


----------



## Stalfos

I like Katrina best, but Punchy is a close second because he looks (and acts) like my brothers cat Pyret!


----------



## Hazysummerskies

Tangy, of course!

I pretty well love all the cats though.


----------



## Angieyvonne

Felicity! All day!


----------



## Ichiban

Honestly, i have four: Punchy, Bob, Mitzi and Kabuki


----------



## Analena

Felyne. She is just so cute!!!


----------



## mayorsam17

I really love Lotty, Katie, and Kid Cat


----------



## thehopefulgrim

My favorite cats are Olivia, Bob, Kid Cat, and Rudy. But then there's Lolly, Tangy, and- ugh. They're all so cute!


----------



## OLoveLy

I love Mitzi and Kiki, the black cat !


----------



## pixemi

I love Katt! She is so lovely!


----------



## Sntcringe

Tie between punchy and tom.


----------



## linfurl princess

Katie is probably the cutest! but i like Tangy, and Kabuki a lot too. it's difficult!! Lolly is really cute as well. i miss having cats irl ^^;


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Stinky and Moe.


----------



## mayorsadie

Mine would probably be Lolly and Mira.


----------



## Alicia

I love Tom and Moe! I've restarted my town a lot and Tom has been in all of my animal crossing new leaf towns, Moe has been in most of them too. And Ankha too, cause she's cute. I like Kitty too, but right now I've got Purrl as a second snooty cat!


----------



## Couid

Katt and Tabby. Muh lil weird faced loves.


----------



## King Dorado

Ive onloy had three cat villagers.  of those, Lolly hands down is the best.  then probably Monique because she's a bit unique, and then Kiki...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive onloy had three cat villagers.  of those, Lolly hands down is the best.  then probably Monique because she's a bit unique, and then Kiki..


----------



## idcjazmin

my favourite is definitely lolly bc she was one of my first villagers when i started my very first town


----------



## SilkSpectre

Ankha classy af sassy Egyptian kitty.


----------



## Isalami

It's gotta be Lolly~ Lolly is so precious >//.//<


----------



## Britts

SilkSpectre said:


> Ankha classy af sassy Egyptian kitty.



Easy answer. Ankha for me too. I looove her, she's great.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'd say a tie between Lolly and Punchy.. they are both so cute and precious <3


----------



## carp

olivia boi


----------



## smug villager

Purrl!  She's so cute.  I love calicos.


----------



## Garrett

Kiki! She's currently in my NL town.


----------



## Reptoid

I love genji! hes cool :3


----------



## GeorgiPig

I love Tabby, Tangy and Katt. Tabby gets my vote though, I never liked her at first but now I love her. I am also a fan of the 'cuter' cats too like Rosie, (I have her on ACCF) Lolly and Mitzi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reptoid said:


> I love genji! hes cool :3



Isn't Genji a rabbit?


----------



## opalskiies

haha not kid cat or anything.................sweats nervously


----------



## watercolorwish

for girls i like felicity and for guys i like rudy


----------



## hamster

felicity, kiki and katt
also pierre but he hasn't returned


----------



## Espurr

tangy tangeroos, man



Reptoid said:


> I love genji! hes cool :3



i believe you mean kabuki
genji is a rabbit


----------



## Aaren

Definitely Tom.   I think his personality fits him perfectly and I love he is blue-white colored


----------



## Mu~

Rudy. The first and only one I've ever had.


----------



## Poogle1093

Perhaps a bit cliche, but mine is Rosie.  I have loved her ever since I was lucky enough to get her in Wild World, and was so excited to move her in again after the WA update!  

For boys, Felyne is a cutie.


----------



## Sonja

Punchy, I love tuxedo cats and he almost share the same birthday as me :3c I also have a soft spot for Monique, people seem to hate her but I find her really sweet (her face is cute too).


----------



## radioloves

Tangy or Rosie ^ 3^


----------



## eevoii

I love Rosie and Punchy, they were both in my cycle town and they were just too cute! >v<


----------



## cIementine

kiki bc she's basically jiji from kiki's delivery service


----------



## Primarina

Ankha, but I have a soft spot for Olivia, Tangy, and Kiki who have been in so many of my towns over the years.


----------



## Lululand

Kid Cat and Tangy are the coolest. Olivia and Purrl are cute too.


----------



## Visuals

Punchy is my favorite!


----------



## Sweetley

There are so many cat villagers I like, but my absolute favorite would be Rudy.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I think Felyne is pretty adorable, but otherwise Felicity is pretty cool I guess


----------



## Salt

close tie between Punchy and Moe in terms of villagers, but you can't deny that Rover is the OG animal crossing cat


----------



## mitzi_crossing

All time fav is Mitzi. (could you guess from my name c: ..)

Purely because was she my fav as a child and my current cat irl is even named after her. But as of lately Ive really loved Kiki. Like Mitzi, shes just so simple and sweet. And also irl I want a black cat :3


----------



## Toot

Rudy and Tom are my favorites. They're both adorable and have some of the best phrases.


----------



## moonford

Olivia is my favourite cat, she has a really nice design and I love her eyes! c:
The snooty personality adds to why I like her. ^^


----------



## ZagZig321

My favorite is Mitzi!


----------



## Sadistic

Rosie


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Stinky!


----------



## blackroserandom

I like a lot of cats: Merry, Felicity, Felyne are my three favorites. Oh and Lolly!~


----------



## ams

Purrl!


----------



## danceonglitter

I really like Rosie and Mitzi


----------



## Yaezakura

My favorite cat villager is definitely Kiki. I just can't help but love the Kiki's Delivery Service reference.


----------



## Flunkifera

Hmm.. I couldn't name one.
Years ago Ankha was my #1 Dreamie, now I think she's very normal and not something special, bc I had her for 4 years. 
Now I adore Merry and Purrl, but Kidkat is just so cute too!


----------



## treetops

Tom's my favourite! He's really adorable in his own way. I had him in my main New Leaf town for almost a year by now and I don't plan to kick him out.

But I also really like Lolly, Rosie, Kid Cat and Kiki. I have Rosie and Lolly in my towns, but I would love to have Kid Cat or Kiki move in one day.


----------



## IWantPeanut

Rosie or Kid Kat! 

I really like the look of Lolly, but I've never had her in my town so I wouldn't call her a favourite


----------



## Verecund

Mitzi is my favourite cat! I really like a lot of them, though, so it's hard to choose.


----------



## allainah

I love Katie!! she's so cute w/ her lil backpack. Villager wise my favorite is Kitty because I had her on my gamecube town, so she has a special place in my heart <3


----------



## lilraccoon

its between Kitty and Moe. Kitty was in my very first town and she was. the cutest.


----------



## FrancescaBynum

Mine is ki-ki.


----------



## Hedgehugs

My boy Rover been riding with me 2001.

Villager-wise, my favorite female would be Rosie, and my favorite male would be Kabuki


----------



## GracieKicks

Punchy!


----------



## naelyn

Kiki and Bob probably. Kiki looks like my rl cat and Bob is Bob<3


----------



## ReneeWallace

Kiki is so cute.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom is bet cat, hands down. He's cranky, so that's a plus. He has an awesome house design, so that's a few Cool Points right there, and he is basically just Tom from Tom & Jerry which makes him the best cat.


----------



## Choromatsu

Tabby, she's adorable!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Punchy is my favorite!


----------



## gabriellegwendolen

i love cats tooo !


----------



## Emizel

Punchy and Lolly


----------



## Prince David

I love Moe <3 And Kid Cat right after!


----------



## axo

Moe needs more love <33


----------



## Mr. Cat

Kiki and Mitzi.


----------



## kuri_kame

Kabuki, Kiki, Rudy, Rosie Bob


----------



## Soigne

Kiki and Olivia are a tie for me.


----------



## GADKAN

Olivia because I've had her since day one and Punchy because he has a cool cat look to me


----------



## koopakingg

Mine would probably be Punchy and Kiki. Kiki has always held a special place from previous games


----------



## GreatUsername

Kid Cat and Stinky are probably my favorite cats


----------



## alychu

punchy is my favourite! i like rover's design too.


----------



## Trundle

Definitely Mitzi. My favorite villager from the beginning of my first Animal Crossing GameCube town.


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

Kiki and Moe <3


----------



## ahousar97

Ankha, Bob and Punchy~~ Ankha because she is queen, Bob because of GameCube nostalgia, Punchy because he came in like a wrecking ball, ruined my bushes around my house, but became an instant fav as I got to see his cute face every time I came out of my house.


----------



## Miii

It's a 3 way tie between Mitzi, Kabuki and Tom. I love (and have) all of them.


----------



## bonucci

My favorites are Felicity, Rosie or Stinky! :3 (I obviously have a thing for peppy villagers.) 
I used to have Felicity but I restarted my town so I only have Stinky.


----------



## NormalVillager

Kiki, Rosie or Lolly.


----------



## DannyxDarko

*Punchy! :3 All the way! He's so delightfully aloof and funny. We'd be best friends in real life. XD Out of all the Animal Crossing characters, I feel like his personality stands out just a bit more than the rest.*


----------



## hestu

I like Lolly the best, her little swirly eyes are so cute lol. I also like Rosie, but I've never had her in my town; just partial to peppy villagers and the color blue I guess!


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw

Lolly and Tangy. Though I have never had either of them in my towns, I currently have 1 villager moving out and I'm hoping I will be able to move Lolly in. I love Lolly's adorable tabby design. I love Tangy because she is food themed and I love food themed villagers.


----------



## Dim

Kid Cat is #1. I also really like Tangy, Rosie, Bob, Purrl, and Kiki.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Punchy and Kabuki. <3


----------



## angelina

I love Lolly. She's has the cutest face and I like the normal personalities. Tied for second would be Rosie, Mitzi, and Purrl.


----------



## hana-mii

Rudy and Punchy


----------



## Yuckaiju

There are a lot of good cat designs in AC, but my man Bob is my favorite. I love purple, his name makes me think of Twin Peaks, and lazy is one of my favorite personalities.


----------



## Daysie

Kabuki


----------



## Jesusrey91

KID CAT!  hahaha my picture says it all


----------



## ikeafanboy

I can't decide between Ankha and Rudy. I love Ankha because of personal reasons and I wouldn't have any other Jock except Rudy in my town


----------



## Marmoset

Bob. Lmao.


----------



## John Wick

Bob. ^_^


----------



## ikeafanboy

It's a close one between Ankha and Rudy but I like Ankha more because of her unique theme


----------



## racatl

I'm gonna have to go with Mitzi, since I had her in my town back on the GameCube and I recently got her to move in.  She's just so sweet ~


----------



## VanillaBean

I love Rosie!!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

dang.  my top 3 would be ankha, rosie, lolly!


----------



## Maymeows16

Meow and Mitzi!^-^


----------



## Nirvana

Punchy.


----------



## frogpup

It's a real toss up between Lolly and Punchy for me... I do love Kiki a lot since she was in my town on my original Game Cube version but that's mostly just a nostalgic love I'd rather have a different cat in my current town


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Lolly )


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

For girls mine would be Lolly or Katt and for males either Punchy or Rudy (tough choice)


----------



## 5cm/s

all the kitties are cuties tbh! i particularly like tangy, punchy, lolly, kid cat (!!! what a cutie with his red suit omYLorD), and kiki!!


----------



## tobiochan

It used to be mitzi in city folk, but now it's bob.


----------



## Ezamoosh

I think Lolly, but Rosie is also really cute!!


----------



## frogpup

Punchy,,,, or Purrl........no wait it's Punchy


----------



## awesomeelle2001

My favourite is Lolly! She is super sweet and I have her in my current town! She reminds me of my tabby cat, which is a grey tabby also.


----------



## macaire

Mine is Kiki too. She's so cute. Kabuki is a close second. I actually love a the cats except stinky and the orange one. Well actually sometimes the orange one can be cute.


----------



## Prisma

Lolly and Kiki!


----------



## Golden_Purrl

The one and only Purrl! (Obviously) Calicos and Tortoiseshell cat are my favorite cats! 
(Animal Crossing really needs to add a tortoiseshell cat in the next game.)
 Purrl might have the snooty personality but I've never found her mean, even back in the old animal crossing games!


----------



## tifachu

KATIE!! Though she's not a villager... And classified as a kitten.

I guess I'll say Tangy or Rosie. Rosie bc shes so cute & in the movie & she's blue while my cat is also blue (gray). Or Tangy because shes like one of the first ever villagers I've had in WW, stuck with me forever and I loved her so much, i love her character design. Ive had Tangy for about 4 years now so I may switch her out Tangy for Rosie soon...


----------



## dizzy bone

Stinky with Tangy a close second. Both are in my main town!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Purrl, since she reminds me of *my cat*


----------



## AccfSally

Tabby, Felicity, Merry, Rosie, Moe, Tom and Monique.. sorry I can't decide.


----------



## Alsafie

Ankha and Kid Cat!


----------



## Colela

My favourite is Kiki too! I have her in my town now. I also think Rosie and Ankha are really cute


----------



## macaire

Monique.  She's great.


----------



## twins

I'm going to be basic and say Rosie. I HATE Felicity and I don't get why she's tier 3 and not tier 55943. I'm a little salty because she ruined my pathways in my town, haha.


----------



## Purple*-*haze

oh, Rosie and KiKi and Punchy and Lolly, I can't choose!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It's between Ankha, Rosie, and Felyne.  They're all amazing and I can't decide.


----------



## allainah

That's hard but my fave is probably Kitty because i've had her in my towns since gamecube so,,,,, i love her.
My 2nd fave is Rudy cause he's really unique.
i love all of the cats except Ankha


----------



## katielizzabeth

I love Katie because she's always so fun to run into (plus we have the same name). I like how she acts more grown-up in New Leaf


----------



## literalgarbage

rover


----------



## YunaMoon

Ankha


----------



## Cheremtasy

Kabuki and Punchy I think, they're both so precious


----------



## Rhodes

Moe. I like his design and personality.


----------



## fell_and_forgot

I'm not sure yet, as I've only seen a few, but I really really like Lolly


----------



## PrincessMonty

I can't choose, I love them all. Ankha, Rosie, Bob, Tangy, and Tabby are my favorites, but all of them are so adorable.


----------



## Vonny

Bob because has randomly moved into every single one of my towns since GameCube minus New Leaf.  I'll probably recruit him with an amiibo card to keep the tradition alive.


----------



## therian

Punchy :3


----------



## magicaldonkey

Punchy, he's so cute!


----------



## gldawn

Felicity!


----------



## Pop-tart

Stinky


----------



## lilbear

Mine is Purrl! She started in both my City Folk and New Leaf towns and has been so sweet :3 She's an old friend and if she moves in to my town I will not say no though she isn't one of my dreamies. Moe is another of my favourite so I'm torn between them to! I do like Kiki also as she reminds me of my dear old cat aha! But honestly they all are adorable I can't choose! :3


----------



## Haydenv019

Punchy or Lolly, No questions asked


----------



## noxephi

Mitzi, Kiki, Ankha, and Purrl are my favorites!


----------



## tweety21

All cats in AC are beautiful! But my favourite are Kiki, Lolly, Rosie, Kidcat and Punchy! 
Kidcat is in my city and he is my best friend with Marshal, Punchy remind me of the old cat of my grandma, Kiki because black kitty are the cutest thing and Lolly and Rosie, they're just adorable!


----------



## behonourable

how can you possibly make me choose between my children like this


----------



## Becca617

Felyne, Mitzi, Ankha, Punchy, Purrl, Monique, and Tom. I have a lot of favorites lol


----------



## anxiousvivi

It's hard to choose, but definitely Felicity, Purrl, and Punchy! Felicity will always be my favorite cat because I got her as a starter villager in my old town. Purrl and Punchy are a bit behind her though.


----------



## Moosta2112

tangy and ankha but if i had to choose, TANGY!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

he was a starter of mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



behonourable said:


> how can you possibly make me choose between my children like this


hahaha very funny


----------



## dogku

mitzi!


----------



## sizzi

I've always loved Tangy (since WW anyway) as well as Kiki! But I adore Lolly as well! So hard to choose a favorite, they are such a great species!


----------



## Katelyn

Mitzi!


----------



## Frisk999

Ankha or Bob! There both so cute


----------



## Lozzybear

Moe! I ordered his Amiibo card today and I can't wait to get him in my town.

I love Tangy, Lolly, and Bob as well, but Moe is my favorite out of the 4.


----------



## Leon_The_Memeurr2

Felicity, the first villager i talked to and liked, and i just find her the cutest cat.


----------



## Koi-Koi

Bob is the best kitty. End of story.


----------



## ---

anhka! or olivia. (ΦωΦ)


----------



## honeyaura

Bob, Felyne, Kabuki, Lolly, Olivia, Rosie, and *KATIE*!


----------



## Catto

I don't LOVe the cat villagers, but kiki is very cute.

Rover and Katie are super cute and I love them but my favourite is Rover.


----------



## goro

maybe a bit of a biased and odd choice since i'm really into monster hunter and i have been since a very young age, but felyne's probably my favorite. if we're not counting the amiibo crossovers, then i have to go with punchy or bob. if special characters count, definitely rover (i actually own a plush of him)


----------



## Shu

Mitzi!


----------



## Nodokana

Lolly


----------



## hollowbunnie

oh my goodness gracious... i fell in love with kiki when she randomly appeared in my town in an igloo. she talked about reading books so i had immediately asked her to move in!! she quickly became my favourite villager of ALL.


----------



## vestas

I've loved Moe since Wild World and he's still my favorite, even though I realize he's not the best-looking cat villager out there. If I had to choose based only on appearance, I'd say Lolly because she's way too cute.


----------



## Sukibri

Olivia! I wish I had her in my town


----------



## OhDeerieMe

Came in to add some Tom love! 

Had him in my first Gamecube town when I was a kid. Even though I was one of those sensitive little girls that cried when Resetti scolded me and then Nintendo had to make everyone nicer, I loved that grumpy Tom. I think I was nervous around him at first because he acted a little mean, but the more I talked to him, the more I saw him as actually nice. He was just a little rough and rude, but I felt that he came to like me. After over 10 years without playing, I recently checked my original town to see all the residents and he's still there, in his house by the beach. Not only is he my favorite cat, but he was my favorite villager back in those days. Haven't seen him in a town since, so he feels more nostalgic, like he only belongs in those old days.


----------



## SleepyAvocado

Felicity! I love her lil cheeks


----------



## 0R0a0N0d0O0m0

My favorite is Bob, because he is so lazy just like me and his face is so funny and cute~ he was one of my villagers until he decided to go away and I hadn't had the chance to stop him


----------



## magicaldonkey

i have more then 4 cats in my town, yet i like dogs more then cats irl. give ankha, kid cat, lolly and punchy all of your attention!!


----------



## Dhar

Lovebat said:


> So out of the cat villagers, which is your favourite?
> Mine is Kiki...because I love black cats.
> This can include special characters, like Katie. :3



My favorite is Ankha. But, I really like Rover, Rosie, and Kitty.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie

My favorite is Rudy. He's adorable.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I'm not a fan of the cat model,but if I had to choose... I like Felicity's hair and eyes.


----------



## doodle

I do adore Kiki because she gives me spoopy black cat vibes! I also love Bob because he is purple and Lazy, a very cute design overall!


----------



## cornimer

My favourite cats are Kiki (because I love her design) and Tom (he was my best friend in New Leaf.....I'm so sad he moved )


----------



## Nightstar

Felicity is probably my favourite but Kiki holds a special place in my heart. She was in my village for three years and I was so sad when she moved out while I was on a break. I have a ton of her pics from April Fools day and when she mailed me one. I wonder if I should sell some.


----------



## Ackee

i can't only choose one, so i'm gonna have to go with tangy, felyne, kiki, and ankha!


----------



## Arjh

For me it's Bob and Rosie


----------



## MEOWgicalCat

Bob and punchy are pretty awesome. love the lazy cats.
.. but Mitzi was the first cat villager i met so she has a special place.


----------



## crimeliker

my favorite cat is kiki... i love a lot of the cats but kiki is also my mom's favorite, and the fact that she plays animal crossing and even has a favorite villager just gives it that personal value. also she is very cute


----------



## Haydenv019

It has to be lolly or Punchy. 2 cute 4 u <3


----------



## Goyoku

KABUKI! Cranky nooOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH makes me happy.


----------



## Ankhakitty

My favorites are Merry and Ankha. The are unique. Merry can never frown, and Ankha is an egyptian cat!


----------



## oath2order

Bob and Moe are overrated.

I like Tangy. Tangy is good.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

I thought Lolly was my fav
Tabby is cool
But Ankha is toooo die 4
once Ankha and Lucky came into my brewster. I have been In love ever sience 


Lucky is in my CF
But still those two look good together :-D


----------



## Jeannine

Mine is also Kiki! She looks like my friend's cat


----------



## Cascade

Tangy is my favorite <3


----------



## PaperCat

Kiki, Mitzi, Moe, Tom


----------



## QoQ

Kiki and Tabby! Man, I also really dig Kid Cat too.... Too many cool cats!


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden

Mine is Kiki, because of Kiki’s Delivery Service. I’ve changed Kiki’s catchphrase to “jiji” and I just love that she’s a cute black cat.


----------



## Melchoir

I have Kid Cat in my town and I adore him, but my favourite cat would have to be Punchy. He's just so cute.


----------



## Bellxis

hnghhh i love them all so it's hard to pick but I think tangy. she was in my very first ac game and I have her in one of my nl towns and she's sooo cute!


----------



## Skullfriend

I really like Kiki, she was in my first ever town so she'll always be a little special to me ^^


----------



## Haydenv019

Two months since my last post, still liking punchy and lolly ;3


----------



## Spoon_Kitty

Felicity! She's been with me since 2014. I plan on her never leaving. She is so cute, and is so upbeat! She's my bestie in my town tbh. Haha.


----------



## Whisboi

Kiki is my all-time favorite villager, but I can't talk about the cats and not mention Moe as well!


----------



## Eudial

I love Ankha! When I first seen her I knew I wanted her in one of my towns.


----------



## Sloom

Kiki is my favourite! She was in my first town and I instantly fell in love.

She was also the first ever villager to move out of my town, and coincidentally she's the reason I found this site, I wanted to try to buy her back lol.


----------



## ShafferFamily5

Kabuki!!!! <3 <3 <3

He's so awesome and cranky!


----------



## KingofHearts

Bob has my heart fiveever


----------

